# gai / gay - sens & prononciation



## didier48

Bonjour,

gai, allègre, guilleret, joyeux, serein

Je doute souvent de prendre „gai“ car cela sonne  comme „gay“

Quel mot est le plus utilisé ?? À mon avis c’est joyeux et guilleret ( ?)

Salut, Didier


----------



## Donaldos

Je ne sais pas quel mot est le plus courant (même si "joyeux" est probablement d'un emploi plus neutre que "guilleret" et par conséquent peut-être plus répandu) mais personnellement je continue d'utiliser le mot "gai" malgré le rapprochement possible avec "gay". C'est souvent le mot qui me vient le plus spontanément.

P.S.: "serein" a un sens légèrement différent.


----------



## newg

Même chose que Donaldos...
J'emploie assez souvent le mot "gai".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut didier48,

C'est « il est gai » qui peut à la limite porter à confusion. Mais si tu dis « c'est gai », aucune confusion n'est possible.


----------



## Donaldos

Ce n'est pas nécessairement un problème de confusion. Dans la plupart des contextes il est évident que l'on parle de la gaieté de la personne et non de son orientation sexuelle. Il n'y a normalement pas de confusion possible au niveau du sens mais pourtant certaines personnes ne peuvent s'empêcher de faire le rapprochement avec l'homophone. "c'est gai" pourra donc être tout aussi sujet à détournement que "il est gai" à partir du moment où les personnes à qui l'on s'adresse se sont mis l'idée en tête et certains préfèrent donc éviter ce genre de mots  en  toutes situations .

C'est également le cas de nombreux autres mots "à risque" (par exemple les autrement plus redoutables et pourtant innocents "queue", "chatte" et autres joyeusetés que l'on nous sert régulièrement dans les bêtisiers). En général, plus le sens second prêté au mot est éloigné du sens initial, plus l'effet est dévastateur chez les esprits mal placés.


----------



## Readomingues

C'est vrai qu'on ne peut plus dire 'Je suis gai.' à ne pas confondre avec 'Je suis gay.', c'est-à-dire, 'Je suis homo.'?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Si, on peut encore le dire, il faut juste s'assurer que le contexte permette bien à notre interlocuteur de comprendre quel est le sens de gai/gay qu'on utilise.

Mais il est toujours plus simple, quand c'est possible, d'éviter les mots dont le sens n'est pas clair, ils rendent la compréhension plus difficile.


----------



## snarkhunter

... De même, la sentinelle en faction pourra dire _"je suis guet"_ !
Bref, il est effectivement prudent de se méfier des homophonies _risquées_...


----------



## Nanon

snarkhunter said:


> se méfier des *homo*phonies risquées...


... soit dit sans jeu de mots ! 

« Il est tout gai » fait penser un petit peu plus à la bonne humeur.

Les Belges disent facilement « c'est gai » (en France, ce serait plutôt : « c'est sympa »).


----------



## SergueiL

Nanon said:


> « Il est tout gai » fait penser un petit peu plus à la bonne humeur.


Il est vrai que l'ajout d'un adverbe devrait en toute logique éviter l’ambiguïté : il est *très* gai, il est *souvent* gai, il est *toujours* gai, etc... Ces adverbes (tous les adverbes ?) me semblent en effet incompatibles avec le sens de "gay".


----------



## Nanon

Les adverbes peuvent éviter l'ambiguïté, mais pas complètement. « Ah bon ? Il est _toujours _gay ? Pourtant, tu m'avais dit qu'il avait épousé ta sœur... » 
Contexte, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## snarkhunter

Nanon said:


> Les Belges disent facilement « c'est gai » (en France, ce serait plutôt : « c'est sympa »).


On le dit également en France, mais dans un sens apparemment différent : comme _antiphrase_, à l'annonce d'une mauvaise nouvelle ou à l'évocation d'un événement ou d'un souvenir sombre.


----------



## cpt frakas

snarkhunter said:


> Bref, il est effectivement prudent de se méfier des homophonies _risquées_...


  wikitionnaire donne /ɡe/ ou /ɡɛ/ pour gai (le TLFi fait de même : [ge], [gε] mais le Larousse ne donne que [gε]) mais ne donne que /ɡɛ/ pour gay (le Larousse donne aussi [gε]).

Si on veut employer gai sans vouloir jouer sur l'homophonie, on peut prononcer le mot [ge].


----------



## atcheque

cpt frakas said:


> Si on veut employer gai sans vouloir jouer sur l'homophonie, on peut prononcer le mot [ge].


Bonjour,

Encore faut-il que les interlocuteurs saisissent et comprennent que l'on marque la différence de prononciation.


----------



## Nanon

Et que le locuteur la marque lui-même (y a-t-il des gays marseillais dans la salle ?).


----------



## Wasabih

atcheque said:


> Encore faut-il que les interlocuteurs saisissent et comprennent que l'on marque la différence de prononciation.



Effectivement, je pense que quelqu'un qui prononce "gai" [ge] ne verra absolument aucun problème dans le fait de prononcer "gay" de la même manière.


----------



## Readomingues

Alors, comment on prononce 'gay' en français? C'est la même prononciation anglaise?


----------



## Nanon

Non, il n'y a en général pas de différence entre _gai _et _gay_. C'est soit [gε], soit [ge] (notamment dans le sud de la France) quel que soit le mot. D'où le conseil qui vous a été donné : se méfier du mot _gai_.
Prononcer à l'anglaise peut sonner un peu... maniéré (sauf si on est de langue anglaise ; auquel cas, ça s'explique ).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Un moyen très simple de lever toute ambigüité est de parler français, en bannissant le terme anglo-saxon : il sera donc impossible de confondre _il est gai / elle est gaie_ avec _il est homo / elle est homo_.


----------



## Michelvar

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Un moyen très simple de lever toute ambigüité est de parler français, en bannissant le terme anglo-saxon


Certes, ou de ne parler que de gens tristes, mais ça n'est pas vraiment la question qui  nous est posée


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> mais ça n'est pas vraiment la question qui nous est posée



La question qui nous était posée était : quel terme utiliser pour éviter la confusion _gai / gay_ ?
La réponse est : utiliser les adjectifs _gai / homo_.


----------



## Nanon

Bannir le mot anglais évite la confusion pour le locuteur, l'émetteur du message. Mais cela n'évite pas la confusion pour le récepteur d'un message dans lequel il entend [gε] ou [ge], même si le référent ressemble juste à ça ---> .
De plus, si un tel bannissement était recommandé, il faudrait encore bien du temps pour que l'usage de _gay _se perde en français, à commencer au sein des communautés L*G*BT elles-mêmes .


----------



## Wasabih

L'auteur de ce fil cherchait surtout des alternatives pour "gai", et non pour "gay". Ce serait dommage de ne plus employer "gai" du tout alors que c'est un si joli mot. Je dirais que dans la grande plupart des cas, de toute façon, "gai" peut être utilisé sans confusion. Peut-être l'interlocuteur pensera-t-il brièvement au sens de son homonyme, mais je pense que c'est plutôt clair dans beaucoup de contextes.

Et il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi bannir un mot qui a une signification unique...


----------



## SergueiL

En résumé, si tu veux dire "gai", dis-le donc.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Et il faudra m'expliquer pourquoi bannir un mot qui a une signification unique...



Parce qu'il y a un mot en français qui dit exactement la même chose et qui existe aussi, et depuis plus longtemps : n'ayons recours aux importations linguistiques que dans les cas où nous n'avons pas d'équivalent pratique (la règle est d'ailleurs exactement la même pour les néologismes, mais c'est un autre sujet).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ce n'est pas si simple, heureusement...
Le mot _gay_ a été repris en français pour la même raison qu'il s'est imposé en anglais à côté (et non à la place) de _homo_ : il dénote bien sûr une orientation particulière dans les pratiques sexuelles mais surtout élargit le contexte à un environnement culturel et social.
Si je dis _il a passé la soirée dans un bar homo_ le sous-texte est la recherche de rencontres sexuelles entre hommes.
Alors que _il a passé la soirée dans un bar gay_ indique simplement qu'il n'a pas voulu se retrouver dans un bar de gros relous cassant du pédé à tour de brèves de comptoir : il a simplement voulu pouvoir tenir la main de son ami sans susciter de ricanements.
Le français est une langue riche, c'est à dire une langue de nuances, et tout nouveau mot apportant une nuance m'est bienvenu*, qu'il soit un néologisme complet, un anglicisme ou un germanisme (pourquoi accepter _ersatz_ quand _substitut_ ou _succédané_ sont déjà là...?)

* Qu'un autre moins fainéant que moi ouvre un fil sur _m'est bienvenu_ vs. _m'est *le* bienvenu_...


----------



## Logospreference-1

J'ose aller plus loin :
Pour ma part je résous la question en appelant désormais les _gays_ les _gais_,
- premièrement parce que beaucoup d'usages en français se rapportent à la frivolité, à l'ivresse légère (consulter le TLFi, c'est un mot riche en français), 
- deuxièmement parce il n'est pas dit que l'anglais n'ait pas emprunté au français,
- troisièmement parce que je pense que la langue français peut tout à fait, dans la majeure partie des cas, assumer la multitude de sens (_gai_ qui peut vouloir dire _triste_), 
- quatrièmement et surtout, pour remercier les gays qui veulent bien suivre l'exemple de Michel Serrault, dont jamais je ne pourrai dire du mal tant il m'a fait rire.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Logospreference-1 said:


> - deuxièmement parce il n'est pas dit que l'anglais n'ait pas emprunté au français


Je dirais même plus, il est dit (p. ex. dans le _Oxford Dictionary_). Mais _gai_ en français viendrait du haut-allemand _gāhi_ — un vilain germanisme donc. 
Pourquoi employer _gai_ alors que _joyeux, plaisant, vivace, de bonne humeur_ etc. sont là...?


----------



## cpt frakas

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> La question qui nous était posée était : quel terme utiliser pour éviter la confusion _gai / gay_ ?
> La réponse est : utiliser les adjectifs _gai / homo_.



Oui mais avec le mot _homo_, parle-t-on du genre humain, de l'apocope d'homosexuel ou de l'apocope d'un autre mot commençant par le préfixe homo- ? 

Au passage, _homosexuel _n'est pas un synonyme de _gay_ puisque le second me semble être un hyponyme du premier (c'est pourquoi l'on parle de milieu _gay & lesbien_ par exemple).


----------



## danielc

La norme au Canada pour décrire les homosexuels est _gai, _et non _gay._


----------

